# Laser gone on PS3



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey guys need some help. The lasers gone on our ps3 (60gb) and the darn thing is out of warranty. Can someone recommend me a place where I can get a replacement from. Preferably a company who can collect unit sort it out and return it to me. Needs to be done urgently as kids are on my back. Otherwise its an ideal opportunity for them to push for a nintendo wii

thanks


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Phone playstation europe.

Mine was out of warranty when this happened. They collected it, fixed it, and returned in 2 weeks for free.

Some have paid a small fee.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Mark M said:


> Phone playstation europe.
> 
> Mine was out of warranty when this happened. They collected it, fixed it, and returned in 2 weeks for free.
> 
> Some have paid a small fee.


I echo that aswell, Mine was also exchanged out of warranty.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Ring them up and tell them it's in warranty. They will go 'yes, yes it is.' The trick with this is that it's not Sony who fix them, it's an independent company, so they want all the warranty returns they can get.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

as above, i never had to show a receipt or anythgin when mine was repaired in warranty, so woudl be very tempted to try it just say you got it for xmas so must be under a year!

if you think about it, a shop could have one sitting in store room for years if they dont rotate new stock in?


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks guys will give them a call and see what they say. Will let you know how it goes on.


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Has anyone got number at hand - going round in circles trying to find contact number for playstation europe. Thanks


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

PlayStation Careline: 08705 99 88 77


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah spoke to them they asked purchase date and I told them Jan 08 (could I have lied about the purchase date - would they have checked the reciept) subsequently the unit was out of warranty and they can offer me a £99 repair service. 

Will have to raid my boys piggy bank cos its there machine


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

its a shame they wont take yours and let you swap to a slim ps3 for 99.99 that would be a good deal!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

i dont actually like the look of slim tbh i prefer the god looking brick of a thing...


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Likewise, the original PS3 is a much nicer looking piece of kit. New slim looks poo


----------

